# My Build - Blazing Ridge Cinema



## Chinadog (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey guys, I don't get over here much and not sure I even posted here. I have a theater/bar/basement I built that I figured I'd share with you guys. I have a rather large construction thread over in AVS that I'll link below. I don't want to even attempt to reproduce it here (for obvious reasons once you look at it). I'm not sure how many people from AVS are here, so this may be redundant for them. Anyway, I thought I'd share here and spend some time on the Shack! 

The basics: 

Equipment - Panasonic AE900 Projector, Yamaha RXV-2600 Receiver, Toshiba HD-A2 HDDVD, Harmony 880 remote with X10 scene control, Berkline 090s

Room - 12x19x9, false screen wall, Linacoustic treatments, GOM.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=549924


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Chinadog and welcome to the Shack!

Your room is almost the same size as ours. 

Super nice... and I like your screen logo. :T It looks familiar for some reason... :scratch:

Think you could fix me up a logo angled to the right instead of the left... Cedar Creek Cinema? Then email me the jpeg file? :kiss:


----------



## Chinadog (Jun 26, 2006)

Sonnie, thanks. I actual didn't do the logo, it was done for me and its part of a complete intro I have on DVD. Here's the thread with the specifics of how to get one made for you (warning, long, long and really long) and how you generate the intro using Blender. If you just want to one frame, they can do that pretty quickly I think.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=538807

Bud


----------



## Chinadog (Jun 26, 2006)

BTW, if you go the the first post in my AVS thread and scroll down some, you'll an index (still in progress) of all the techniques and products for the build, in case it helps.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Bud.

Glad to see you made it over here.

Bryan


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Now you just need to stay... :T


----------



## Chinadog (Jun 26, 2006)

Bryan, thanks. I also need to go spend some time on Ruben's forum as well. I figure I spread myself thin at work, might as well do it here too... j/k


----------



## Chinadog (Jun 26, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> Now you just need to stay... :T


You're gonna have to throw me outta here. How many posts do I need to post a _REAL _url in my sig?


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

Very nice Bud. Job well done Sir, A++.
I suppose you've found the _best_ way to keep a 360 quiet....Put it in another room. :yes:

Bob


----------



## Chinadog (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey Bob, thanks. Actually, I got lucky. I didn't know how loud it was and didn't really think about it. I knew I wanted my rack outside the room, but was glad that was the case when I fired that puppy up. Man o man... it's like an airplane taking off!


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

HA HA... The 360 is the reason I installed a door on my in-wall rack. :sarcastic:
I'm on my third 360 and they're getting quieter. Still not quiet enough to be in a HT room though.

Again Bud, Very nice room man. Very tastefully done, classy!

Bob


----------



## Chinadog (Jun 26, 2006)

Bob, thanks, I appreciate that. I sure put a lot of time and effort into it (oh and that green stuff - no, not green glue, that other green stuff).


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

:spend: <--------One of my favorites. LOL


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi Bud and welcome to over here..

I followed your build for a very long time on AVS...How many years was it?...sorry, couldn't resist..Although I think you broke the record over there for the number of posts in your thread.:bigsmile:
You and Larry Channin were the inspirations that lead me to build my first theatre, and I learnt a lot from both of you along the way..
I'm now in the process of building my second dedicated theatre, in a new location..
It won't be as classy as your theatre, but hopefully will be an improvement on the first one..
You knowledge on theatre building will be much appreciated here..


----------



## Chinadog (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey Prof, thanks, glad to hear you enjoyed it. I appreciate the kind words as well. It was really a learning experience for me too. A collaborative effort with all the other guys for sure! I think it took me about 1 year and a half to do the whole basement, although I don't think I'll ever be done with it. I can't believe you're already on your second build. Do you have a thread for your new build?

I feel like a noob over here, regardless of the number of posts over there. I think if Ruben was as active as he was he'd own that record in a heartbeat!


----------



## Chinadog (Jun 26, 2006)

Bob in St. Louis said:


> :spend: <--------One of my favorites. LOL


That's pretty fitting in this forum!


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

Bud, I just now clicked on your "BRC Photos" link. Dude, that room belongs in the pages of a magazine.
Your room makes mine look the public bathroom of a truckstop.
You've raised the bar, man. Truly. 
I've not found too many rooms that make me want to start all over, but yours does.
Nice job!!!

Bob - Color me jealous


----------



## Chinadog (Jun 26, 2006)

Bob, Geez, thanks! You've got a nice room yourself! I like the ceiling, did you do that yourself?

Thanks for the kind words. I think it came out pretty good. I did a lot of research and took my time (obviously). There are actually things I'd do different if I did it again. One of the things people have to keep in mind is that you have to deal with characteristics and limitations of the room itself. I wish I had more 4 feet of width and another 6 feet of depth. Because the room is a little narrow, I opted for no columns and sconces. Things like that. I've very happy with the video and sound quality. I'm glad I went with acoustical treatments and I'm glad I was able to work with Bryan (bpape). Now to go 1080p!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Chinadog said:


> I can't believe you're already on your second build. Do you have a thread for your new build?


I can hardly believe it myself..I had no sooner finished the theatre, when things changed for me..
My sister has a property down near the South coast, and she's trying to run cattle on her own at 65!!!
She had already suffered several injuries and I was getting very concerned for her safety..
So I decided to move near her and give her a hand with the cattle..
Fortunately, a property became available just 1Km. from hers, and since I'm retired, I decided to move down there..
Best thing I ever did!!!..I absolutely love it here, and I have a spare room to build a theatre...Not quite as big as my previous one, but should be ok..
It's almost done, so I'll soon find out...


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Bud,

Welcome to the Shack! Fantastic theater! I love it!

mech


----------



## Chinadog (Jun 26, 2006)

Mech, thanks for the warm welcome and the compliment!


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

Great room!!!!!


----------



## Chinadog (Jun 26, 2006)

Speakerlab said:


> Great room!!!!!


Thank you, thank you very much (he says in his best Elvis voice)....


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

Chinadog said:


> Bob, Geez, thanks! You've got a nice room yourself! I like the ceiling, did you do that yourself?


Hmm, not sure why it took 5 days to get notification for this???
Thanks Bud for the complement about my room. 
Yes, I did the ceiling myself. Not costly at all. Lots of 2X4's and drywall. Nothing but inexpensive materials and some imagination.... and time. Lots and lots of time as a matter of fact. Gives a cool effect with the remote controlled recessed lighting in each cavity. A few boxes of removable colored ceiling tiles on grids for acoustical reasons and access to wiring above flank the drywalled lighted area. I did everything in the room except the carpet.

Thanks Bud!
Bob


----------



## Chinadog (Jun 26, 2006)

Bob, check for notification options, they might be set to once a week email versus immediate. 

One of the things I may start up in the spring is the fiber optic ceiling. Becuase of the weird dimensions of my ceiling, I have to do it in multiple pieces or panels, so I may go with a coffered type ceiling (always wanted to do one) and trim it out in the same trim/stain combo. I'd prefer to do it as one large ceiling for the outdoor effect, but not sure I can do it since both the length and width are greater than 8 feet.

Stay tuned!


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

I'll check my profile, thanks Bud.

Are you talking about the fiber optic star ceiling? 

Bob


----------



## Chinadog (Jun 26, 2006)

Bob, yes, a fiber optic ceiling. When I did the build, I talked myself out of it, but now I want to do it. I should have planned better, I wouldn't have used cans in the ceiling and I would have moved the HVAC supply to the soffit. I knew I should have done it just in case, but got lazy! Now I'll have to deal with it, but I've got some ideas as to how to get around it.


----------



## John Simpson (May 10, 2007)

An amazing project!

I think I've now convinced myself that the star ceiling is a must... but I have no idea how to go about it (or if the materials needed are available in Australia).

Is there a thread somewhere to explain how the ceiling is installed?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

OT - John, I just clicked on the link in your sig. I've got to say that's one of the most gorgeous things I've seen. Love the style, the layout, the view - just everything. Good luck on the project.

Bryan


----------



## Chinadog (Jun 26, 2006)

John, I absolutely agree with Bryan. Man! Wow! Geez! It is really something that I can only imagine.

I'm not sure as far as the shack is concerned, but there are are quite a few threads that touch in this subject and a few theater builds that incorporated it into their theaters in AVS. I'll be sure to add all that information although here for you when I start, but my guess is I'm looking at end of March before I fire that work up. I have a few other projects to tackle first (which I'll also post here). When I get a chance I'll post a couple of things on to wet your appetite. 

Oh, and thanks!


----------



## Chinadog (Jun 26, 2006)

John Simpson said:


> Is there a thread somewhere to explain how the ceiling is installed?


Here is one link to get you going:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=508645


----------



## Chinadog (Jun 26, 2006)

So here is what I'm looking to build for my concession area. Did this in photoshop, took some ideas from another thread on marquees and planning on using my poster light box design to backlight it. The lettering will be removal so I can change letters out, but thats also a pain in the . Maybe I just hard code the letters like below. It'll be 2 feet by 6 feet when it's done.


----------



## Chinadog (Jun 26, 2006)

Any guys from the metro Atlanta area out here?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey Bud...I've just come across your design for the concession area..Looks real neat..
Are they real globes or just painted on?.. If they were individual globes, it would look real cool with a Chaser unit connected to them...Like they used to have in some of the old theatres..


----------



## Chinadog (Jun 26, 2006)

Prof,

Done in photoshop. I thought about a rather larger three dimensional marquee project that would include actually bulbs underneath in a pattern. Sort of like a big rectangular box that I could attach the wall and ceiling and utilize the sides, front and bottom of the marquee. The problem I ran into was the cans I have in my ceiling in the concession area. I'd have to drop it from the ceiling some, then worry about how to suspend it from the wall with the extra weight. Anyway, it was turning into a lot of work, so I decided to go with plan "B".


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Good ol plan B!!..I use it a lot myself.:bigsmile:


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

OT - Bud, I am very very sorry to do this on your thread, but everyone should check out John's webpage. This guy's got a place to drool over.


----------



## Chinadog (Jun 26, 2006)

Haven't been here in a while, but thought I'd post this. Hope everyone is doing well with their HT builds!

http://www.electronichouse.com/article/diyer_transforms_entire_basement/


----------



## lisalynn (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi Bud,

How have you been?? Are you still lovin' your theater? Are you working on any new projects for it?
Lisa


----------



## Chinadog (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey Lisa!

Doing good. Loving the theater and been considering a few upgrades actually, thinking about a 1080p projector (AE3000) in the next month or two and just added a BR player finally. I've been pretty busy at work, but hoping over Xmas will be able to start my new Marquee project. 

Thanks again for your help with the star ceiling panels. Here's another shot of the room with the new panels. Not sure I posted any here.


----------



## lisalynn (Dec 12, 2008)

That turned out stellar !!! Congratulations!! You're welcome.
We bought a 1080p this year (before hockey playoffs...) it is a Sony and was only around 2K. and we are thrilled with it! We also picked up a PS3 for the BRs -just watched Batman... awesome!!

-Are you putting twinkling stars in your marquee?? 

Lisa


----------



## Chinadog (Jun 26, 2006)

Looking forward to the upgrade....

I don't think so, although I've through about it. Still mulling over the design.


----------

